# Do You Have To Specify In Every Thread That You Don't Want E-Mail Notification?



## sydfan (Feb 25, 2006)

My mailbos fills up quickly with e-mails letting me know there are replies. Is there one mast user CP that will allow me to opt not to receive e-mail notifications?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 25, 2006)

Go to your user cp. click on edit options. down in the email notification, theere is a default thread subscription mode, there is a drop box. Click on no email notifications.


----------



## sydfan (Feb 26, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Go to your user cp. click on edit options. down in the email notification, theere is a default thread subscription mode, there is a drop box. Click on no email notifications.


Great. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2006)

sydfan said:
			
		

> Great. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


 
your welcome!!


----------

